# Where can I get Giant duckweed?



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'm looking for giant duckweed (Spirodela polyrhiza) with the purple bottoms. The only place I can find it is singapore.


----------



## molurus73 (Apr 15, 2005)

What kind of nutjob goes looking for duckweed? Sheesh.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah yeah, I know but this is GIANT duck weed lol.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Giant Duckweed is a new one on me and I too have to ask WHY? 

Be careful getting stuff from Singapore. In order for the shipment to be legal, you need to have a Phytosanitary Certificate (~$40) and an importers license. Yeah, sure, folks illegally import stuff all the time but if you get caught, the best case scenario is that your shipment gets seized, worst case, I'm guessing a fine and maybe some jail time.

Let us know if you find any. You may want to post in the For Sale/Trade forum...http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/for-sale-or-trade/


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

Mat, like the lace fern?

I DON"T want to order it from singapore thats why I'm asking where I can get it here in the states. I know everybody doesn't like duckweed, and I'm not real fond if it either but I've setup a floater tank that I thin out every week or so and give to a friend that has africans that eat most of it.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

steel1212 said:


> Mat, like the lace fern?


You know, I can't find it! I don't remember where I put it when Dale gave it to me. I brought a lot of stuff to the meeting with me and haven't sorted out what I brought back yet. I bet it is in my test kit box!

I did like it when I saw it. This will be my first experience with the Lace variety. If it is anything like the other Java Ferns, I will have plenty to spread around in a couple of months.


----------



## steel1212 (Feb 21, 2006)

well let me know if you can't I have more lol.


----------



## wrtmania (Aug 30, 2007)

So, does that mean someone *has* giant duckweed?!?
I need some and am having trouble finding it, too. 
Thanks,
wrtmania


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

I ordered from singapore and they sent me 3 mosses in an envelope. Needless to say they were dead. Well, one lived, but it was a emersed species they didn't stipulate as being emersed. A great transaction, ha.

If you order overseas, stipulate how they should ship or you may get mush.

GL.


----------

